
Show HN: Startup School Flashcards - nlazaris
Nick and I have been going through Startup School working on a site for developer flashcards. We have simultaneously been studying our own flashcards for Startup School. It&#x27;s been a really easy way to remember what has been going on in the course. I wanted to share in case they are helpful to anyone. Thoughts&#x2F;feedback are welcomed!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flashcardsfordevelopers.com&#x2F;collections&#x2F;5b9ff4c1320599b4452988ee" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flashcardsfordevelopers.com&#x2F;collections&#x2F;5b9ff4c1...</a><p>Hope you enjoy them. Cheers!
Niko
======
yeutterg
This is very cool, and an excellent addition to Flashcards for Developers.
Thank you Niko!

------
nlazaris
Let me know if you have any issues. I'm positive it is not perfect. Happy to
keep working on it. Thanks!

------
rememberlenny
Very cool. I've followed this project through the HN Startup School.
Impressive progress!

